# Just prescribed .25mg Xanax as needed, doesn't do anything



## Jonnypt (Jul 10, 2012)

I have panic disorder and social anxiety and was prescribed .25mg of Xanax as needed but unless I take two the panicking and anxiety continues. I'm going to start attending therapy where my psychiatrist will then take on my prescriptions. How do I go about saying I need to up my dose? Xanax works wonders and is allowing me to socialize and live my life but the dose needs to be uped, I refuse to take an anti-depressant by the way.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Just tell the P-doc what you just wrote. That .25 mg doesn't stop your panic attacks and you have to take two pills for it to work. I went through the same thing, doctors usually prescribe the lowest dose possible when they first prescribe it.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

.25 mg? They are testing you for an allergic reaction. Do what the post above poster said.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I just took 2mg. My psychiatrist tells me to take 1 .5mg tablets 3 times a day....the 2mg barely does anything. I tell her i would like to try klonopin, but she ignores me.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

King Moonracer said:


> I just took 2mg. My psychiatrist tells me to take 1 .5mg tablets 3 times a day....the 2mg barely does anything. I tell her i would like to try klonopin, but she ignores me.


They are currently doing clinical trials on a new anti-anxiety drug based on drugs like Klonopin. I read it mentioned awhile back here, and we talked it about in my pharmacology class. You could try the trial if you wanted. It's not brand new.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Xanax comes in the following sizes:

0.25 mg
0.50 mg
1 mg
2 mg

Hard to imagine why the smallest possible dose would do nothing.:roll I can only assume this is for benzo-phobe docs who are trying to induce a placebo effect.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Take two, no big. I used to eat that stuff like candy.


----------



## Jonnypt (Jul 10, 2012)

King Moonracer said:


> I just took 2mg. My psychiatrist tells me to take 1 .5mg tablets 3 times a day....the 2mg barely does anything. I tell her i would like to try klonopin, but she ignores me.


is klonopin stronger than xanax?


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

Jonnypt said:


> is klonopin stronger than xanax?


Its hard to compare the two; they are both of similar potency, however klonopin last alot long than xanax does. The half life of klonopin is 18-50 hours and the half life of xanax is approximately 12 hours.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Jonnypt said:


> is klonopin stronger than xanax?


Per mg, yes.


----------



## schmiggler (Feb 14, 2012)

Jonnypt said:


> is klonopin stronger than xanax?


Klonopin worked wonders for me. But it's also addictive.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Tell your doctor the .25mg doesnt help enough. It will not be hard for them to believe because it is the smallest dose. 

I take .5mg 4x daily for years. It still works as good as it ever has. I take breaks now and again to reduce tolerance.


----------

